# Groundsheet - which one?



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

All, I need to buy a ground sheet, presumably a breathable one, but as I have never bought one before I wonder if you lovely people out there who have lots of experience can offer any advice, pro's and cons etc. Would prefer not to spend a fortune, need something in the region of 2.5 x 4.0M. Thanks.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yesterday I took a 5 x 3 to the local tip. I have had it for over fifteen years and it had served us well. I advertised it locally for free. No takers.

It was from towsure.
http://www.towsure.com/product/Breathable_Groundsheet_Green_prod

Dave p

EDIT
available in southampton store 2.5 x 4 is £43.95.


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

aivlys said:


> All, I need to buy a ground sheet, presumably a breathable one, but as I have never bought one before I wonder if you lovely people out there who have lots of experience can offer any advice, pro's and cons etc. Would prefer not to spend a fortune, need something in the region of 2.5 x 4.0M. Thanks.


Thanks, I did check here on the MHF freebies and for sale but couldn't find anything. Sods law!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I also have a *free *3 bed detached bungalow in a country side setting.

It comes with the mother in law at £150k. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave p


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now I shall watch this space to see if there are any offers. :lol: :lol: 
where did you say it was.   

cabby


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I also have a *free *3 bed detached bungalow in a country side setting.
> 
> It comes with the mother in law at £150k. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave p


I am looking for a 3-bed bungalow - where is it located? We could always do a deal over the MIL - how much would a care home cost, and would the £150k cover much time?

Colin

PS - is there room to park the motorhome on the driveway?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I also have a *free *3 bed detached bungalow in a country side setting. It comes with the mother in law at £150k. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave p


Dave is that your MIL in your avatar? If it is can I have fifty quids worth :lol:



aivlys said:


> All, I need to buy a ground sheet, presumably a breathable one, but as I have never bought one before I wonder if you lovely people out there who have lots of experience can offer any advice, pro's and cons etc. Would prefer not to spend a fortune, need something in the region of 2.5 x 4.0M. Thanks.


Aivlys re the groundsheet... If it is for under an awning we have looked and tried various ones, we now have a Kampa Easy Tread one and it is by far the best one we have had or seen. It is a woven breathable plastic material, it folds up much smaller than many others ( and it fits back in the bag that came with it :lol: ) ...take a look:-

http://www.kampa.co.uk/carpets/easytread.html

Mike


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

We have just purchased one from here.

http://www.breathablegroundsheet.co.uk/open-weave-groundsheets-217-c.asp

really fast delivery. We had never purchased one before but after looking around, found this site...very good price...our 3. x 2.5 was £33.00 including delivery. We purchased Questex patterned, very nice.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Mike/Dave

Are your ground sheets OK when on a gravel pitch, rather than grass.

Charlie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Chascass said:


> Mike/Dave
> 
> Are your ground sheets OK when on a gravel pitch, rather than grass.
> 
> Charlie


In 38 years of camping caravaning and motorhoming I have never been on gravel.

MIL is 78 years old, Alzheimer sufferer , will not go into residential or care home she is as fit as a butchers dog and walks 5 miles a day.
Pesters my life out with silly to me but important to her telephone calls at all hours of the day and night.

I was going to take her out last weekend, but couldn`t rent a shotgun. :lol: 
Lady p is at this moment taking MIL shopping, then its gardening.

Bungalow will take mh and cars.

Care home costs? Cheap to get a peacefull life. :wink:

Dave p


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Chascass said:


> Mike/Dave
> 
> Are your ground sheets OK when on a gravel pitch, rather than grass.
> 
> Charlie


Hi Charlie

We rarely go onto hardstanding gravel pitches and when we have we have not used the Kampa groundsheet but it would be ok but as it is not as thick or soft as the ones most people seem to have it would maybe be a bit harder to walk on, but for us using it on grass that is not a problem where it provides a really comfortable surface as it is a woven material. As I said it folds up much smaller than the thicker and softer type that you often see sold off the roll at shows. ( and that is important for us :wink: )

Mike


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Just had 5 months parked on a gravel pitch in Spain. When any grass shows they spray it to kill it.

It was so nice to see green pitches again in the UK but I do prefer hard standings for the motorhome.

We use a CL regularly that has hard gravel pitches but also had beautiful grassed ares between them.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

last time we used a ground sheet was last year in France, august was wet, stayed 5 nights in one place, when we were ready to go and all packed, i lifted the ground sheet and gave it a good shake and stuck it in the garage, once we arrived in Le Mans, the wife said, there are ants on our bed, sure enough, opened the garage and it was full of the little blighters, they had been transported in my ground sheet, so i threw it in the bin.

on another option, has anyone used them interlocking foam tiles? 

as john thompson says, grass is rare on the continent, more like a sandy base anywhere we have stayed, and it always ends up in the motorhome, so the way i see it, you either buy a decent smallish hoover or a good groundsheet, but check it for ants before packing it away


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

spykal said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > I also have a *free *3 bed detached bungalow in a country side setting. It comes with the mother in law at £150k. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Interestingly no prices quoted.....I wonder why?

Keith


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kaacee

I don't know why the Kampa website has no prices but here is a randomly chosen website that has them:-

Easy Tread Prices <<

Mike


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi
i would recommend a fiamma ground sheet, strange material, like woven plastic drinking straws, about £60 for a big one, others are available!!

bought cheaper ones in the past and regretted it, they ripped and looked tatty

fiamma had one at the NEC in front of their info desk, end of show no sign of wear despite hundreds of crossings!!!!!

here***

did it for me

regds neill
cambridge


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

JohnGun said:


> on another option, has anyone used them interlocking foam tiles?


Yes, I used them to line the rear under-bed locker. Good insulation and grip.


----------



## Straital (Oct 22, 2010)

*Breathable groundsheets*



Don't forget that breathable groundsheets are not normally waterproof & are pretty useless if the ground is already wet. Great if used on dry ground or some people even put a waterproof one underneath which defeats the object !


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



bubble63 said:


> hi
> i would recommend a fiamma ground sheet, strange material, like woven plastic drinking straws, about £60 for a big one, others are available!!
> 
> bought cheaper ones in the past and regretted it, they ripped and looked tatty
> ...


I would also reccomend the Fiamma Ive had it 3 years now still in great condition
Bri


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have a fiamma, just cut into 1/3 and 2/3

used it once, so now taking a strip

use a square of artificial grass to clean feet prior to getting into van, I suppose it depends on how long you're staying in one spot

Aldra


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

just been in lidl today they have a groundsheet for sale £14;99 the sort of blue rubbery mesh we put under the carpet to stop it sliding on the laminate floor its either 3mt x 4mts or 4 mts by 5 not sure which looks as though it should last long enough to tell whether its worth spending more, never use them myself just got artificial grass and rubber on the steps


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi

the rubbery net/mesh was the type that rips for me [and the kids heavy wear and tear], got fed up of buying them,

better perhaps, to got up a little and buy once.

re water coming thro, the fiamma straw type seem to resist this, they are by definition thick.

neill


----------

